# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ví, giặm Nghệ-Tĩnh được đề nghị là Di sản thế giới

## hieunt

Ngày 23/3, Bà Nguyễn Thị Kim Dung, Trưởng phòng Văn hóa phi vật thể, Cục Di sản văn hóa (Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch) cho biết dân ca ví, giặm Nghệ-Tĩnh chính thức được lựa chọn là di sản đại diện cho Việt Nam xét ghi danh là Di sản văn hóa phi vật thể thế giới năm 2014. 



 Hồ Sơ về Dân ca ví, giặm Nghệ-Tĩnh đang được nhanh chóng hoàn thiện để chính thức trình lên Tổ chức Giáo dục, Khoa học và Văn hóa của Liên hiệp quốc (UNESCO) muộn nhất vào 31/3 tới.
Dân ca ví, giặm Nghệ-Tĩnh được lưu truyền rộng rãi trong cộng đồng người Việt ở 259 làng, thôn, xóm, khu dân cư của hai tỉnh Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh (miền Trung Việt Nam).

Đa số người Nghệ Tĩnh biết hát ví, giặm vì loại hình dân ca này chiếm vị trí quan trọng trong văn hóa, cuộc sống của họ.
Hiện có 51 câu lạc bộ dân ca ví, giặm; 803 nghệ nhân; nhiều cá nhân ở hai tỉnh; các nghệ sỹ, nhạc sỹ chuyên nghiệp ở Trung tâm Bảo tồn và phát huy di sản dân ca xứ Nghệ ở Nghệ An và Nhà hát nghệ thuật truyền thống Hà Tĩnh quan tâm tới việc diễn xướng, truyền dạy, bảo tồn và phát huy Dân ca ví, giặm.

Không gian của Dân ca ví, giặm Nghệ-Tĩnh tập trung ở 167 làng, thôn, xóm, khu dân cư thuộc 59 xã, phường trong 14 huyện, thị xã, thành phố của tỉnh Nghệ An.
Ví, giặm là hai thể hát dân ca không có nhạc đệm do cộng đồng người Việt ở tỉnh Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh sáng tạo trong quá trình sinh hoạt và lao động, mang đậm bản sắc địa phương về điệu hát, ca từ, giọng điệu, âm điệu.

Phương ngữ gồm các hư từ, từ đệm, thanh điệu mang đặc tính âm thanh, âm vực của âm tiết trong phát âm của người Nghệ Tĩnh, góp phần tạo nên yếu tố đệm, đẩy đưa lời ca nhịp điệu, tiết tấu đặc trưng của ví, giặm.
Các chuyên gia ước tính có khoảng 15 điệu ví, 8 điệu giặm được gọi tên theo bối cảnh cuộc sống, lao động, nghề nghiệp như Ví phường vải, Ví đò đưa, Giặm ru, Giặm kể…

Ví, giặm có ca từ bằng thơ dân gian cô đọng, súc tích, dễ thuộc, dễ nhớ, dễ hát nên luôn được trao truyền, kế thừa và sáng tạo. Loại hình dân ca này cũng có nội dung phản ánh xã hội, lịch sử; thể hiện tâm tư, tình cảm, tình yêu cuộc sống, yêu quê hương, đất nước, tình yêu đôi lứa; giáo huấn, triết lý trọng nghĩa, trọng tình, mang đậm tính nhân văn của người Việt Nam.
Ngày nay, hát ví, giặm phổ biến trong cuộc sống, phong trào văn hóa xã hội, lễ hội, các cuộc gặp gỡ vui chơi, liên hoan văn nghệ và còn được chuyển hóa thành các ca khúc, ca kịch trình diễn trên sân khấu./.

----------


## hcpro

Hay quá, lại có thêm 1 loại hình nghệ thuật được công nhận, hihi

----------

